# Should I Apply to Medical School?



## caius timidus (Aug 19, 2010)

I am beginning my first year of college, and our the school and my adviser is telling me to consider my career seriously. Since high school, I knew that I had academic promise, esp. in science (National Merit Finals, AP) Currently, I am in the Chemistry department, and I really would like to go to medical school.Generally, I am shy around people, very shy in informal situations (I don't date, don't go to parties, and have few friends). I know there are many specialties where you probably don't have to be as spontaneous and social as my family doctor used to be, like surgery or radiology, or anesthesiology, or ophthalmology, etc.

I was just wondering if it would be a horrible mistake to apply to medical school. I think I stand a decent chance of getting in, and I don't want to spend four years of my life and thousands of dollars only to find out I made a huge mistake. In particular, I was wondering if there are any shy doctors out there who could give me some advice.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I heard there is something called "biomed" which alot of med-failures do instead. It's the exact same thing minus patient contact.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

There's someone on this forum who is/was in med school. I'm not sure if he posts anymore.

My guess is that med school and residency would be pretty tough on people with SA. However, if it's what you really want to do, you should do it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

If I could figure out chemistry I would have become a doctor. But it seems I just can't get it so I had to rule that out.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

You're just starting your first year of college? 

Maybe you'd have to start building your resume right away (by volunteering, joining clubs, taking the right classes, sucking up to profs, etc.), but you certainly don't need to make any decisions right away. Give yourself some time to think, talk to people in different professions, explore your options and don't let advisors make decisions for you.

You don't necessarily need to map out your entire career the first semester of college!


----------



## extend (May 11, 2009)

caius timidus said:


> I am beginning my first year of college, and our the school and my adviser is telling me to consider my career seriously. Since high school, I knew that I had academic promise, esp. in science (National Merit Finals, AP) Currently, I am in the Chemistry department, and I really would like to go to medical school.Generally, I am shy around people, very shy in informal situations (I don't date, don't go to parties, and have few friends). I know there are many specialties where you probably don't have to be as spontaneous and social as my family doctor used to be, like surgery or radiology, or anesthesiology, or ophthalmology, etc.
> 
> I was just wondering if it would be a horrible mistake to apply to medical school. I think I stand a decent chance of getting in, and I don't want to spend four years of my life and thousands of dollars only to find out I made a huge mistake. In particular, I was wondering if there are any shy doctors out there who could give me some advice.


medicine is fine for someone with SA. There are plenty of doctors who are spontaneous and outgoing, and an equal amount who are quieter and keep to themselves. Even if you chose family practice, as long as you are a cordial and professional individual, your patients will like you (it helps to be talkative and outgoing, of course, but not an absolute necessity). And of course, there are fields like radiology, pathology, etc. where you can chose to limit your patient contact. Apply for med school, it would be a damn waste of talent for someone who succeeds academically to shy away because of SA.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a senior premed student, applying to medical schools right now, and honestly I think you are worrying too much. You're a freshman, applying is a long ways away, and there is a lot you have to do before you should apply that should be on your mind. For the time being just try to keep your GPA solid(shoot for a 4.0), join some clubs(maybe even become an officer), start volunteering(both in clinical and non clinical settings), and try to look into shadowing doctors. Try your hand at research, you might find that you enjoy it enough to go for a PHD in your field rather than an MD(or maybe you can shoot for an MDPHD ). Later, study hard for the MCAT if you're still interested, kick butt, and then worry about applying . 

You have so long, as so much else to do, don't get caught up in your end goals just yet, especially if you aren't wholly sure you want to practice medicine.

Also, I don't do way to much social stuff, and I don't date, but that isn't stopping me. The doctor patient relationship isn't like the boyfriend girlfriend or friend friend relationship. So long as you don't come off extremely antisocial, and are able to get through interviews, I don't imagine your SA should stop you.


----------



## vtoodler (Feb 11, 2009)

caius timidus said:


> I am beginning my first year of college, and our the school and my adviser is telling me to consider my career seriously. Since high school, I knew that I had academic promise, esp. in science (National Merit Finals, AP) Currently, I am in the Chemistry department, and I really would like to go to medical school.Generally, I am shy around people, very shy in informal situations (I don't date, don't go to parties, and have few friends). I know there are many specialties where you probably don't have to be as spontaneous and social as my family doctor used to be, like surgery or radiology, or anesthesiology, or ophthalmology, etc.
> 
> I was just wondering if it would be a horrible mistake to apply to medical school. I think I stand a decent chance of getting in, and I don't want to spend four years of my life and thousands of dollars only to find out I made a huge mistake. In particular, I was wondering if there are any shy doctors out there who could give me some advice.


Could you biomedical engineering instead? My father was an engineer, and he was exceptionally shy.


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Its just your first year in college. Dont even worry about it yet. I did the premed thing and decided that it was not for me. The people were real back stabbers. They cheated and would throw anyone under the bus if they got the chance. I would have a back up plan but there are other things you can do in the medical field if you decide to change your mind. I was a double major.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Justonekitty said:


> Its just your first year in college. Dont even worry about it yet. I did the premed thing and decided that it was not for me. The people were real back stabbers. They cheated and would throw anyone under the bus if they got the chance. I would have a back up plan but there are other things you can do in the medical field if you decide to change your mind. I was a double major.


Really?! That hasn't been my experience at all...


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

I think you have to evaluate why you want to be a doctor...if it's something you're really passionate about, I say go for it! But if it's just because you have the marks for the prestigious job, then you might want to reconsider. Even though it's tougher for shy people to become doctors, if it's really what you want, I'm sure you can do it


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tis doctor I have seen a few times is a very awkward guy. It makes me a little bit more comfortable I guess, just because he's less intimidating.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

caius timidus said:


> I am beginning my first year of college, and our the school and my adviser is telling me to consider my career seriously. Since high school, I knew that I had academic promise, esp. in science (National Merit Finals, AP) Currently, I am in the Chemistry department, and I really would like to go to medical school.Generally, I am shy around people, very shy in informal situations (I don't date, don't go to parties, and have few friends). I know there are many specialties where you probably don't have to be as spontaneous and social as my family doctor used to be, like surgery or radiology, or anesthesiology, or ophthalmology, etc.
> 
> I was just wondering if it would be a horrible mistake to apply to medical school. I think I stand a decent chance of getting in, and I don't want to spend four years of my life and thousands of dollars only to find out I made a huge mistake. In particular, I was wondering if there are any shy doctors out there who could give me some advice.


Yiiiikes. So much pressure for a first semester student! Don't listen to that guy. Your first year should be about figuring out what you love to study. If that's sciences, perfect, stick to it! But first you need to focus on the degree. Then worry about work/volunteer experience, and then the MCATs and admission stuff. The med school here seems to only accept socially inadequate people so don't stress about that yet. The thing is if you want to do it it'll show. But don't look that far ahead yet. You're still young! Make sure you're studying what you love (best to cover that first year science core) and let it fall into place. I know several fourth years just starting to think about it and since their grades are good along with their MCAT scores they just need some work experience. You can always apply and get in but not necessarily accept. During your summer break try volunteering in a hospital and see if there's a specialist that does something that interests you.  The only regret you could have is finding out that's what you wanted and never trying. But don't let others pressure you into a field you're not sure you'd be happy with. This is, after all, your life.


----------



## selfbelief (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Im a med student, close to finals. I can almost say I had SA now. Honestly, med school is the best thing I ever did! It exposes you to what you fear the most until one day, you realise you can do it, and do it better than most! I was so obsessed with my blushing to the point of suicide when i was 16. Now I rarely care!

Life is about what you practice! You dont have to define yourself as being shy.....you are not the person in the past, but who you are at the very present. So fake confidence and think positive! One day you will stand there and you will no longer be faking it.

You have to want the change and be prepared to work at it. If you get to the point where life is so uncomfortable, you have nothing to lose. Sure the journey is painful, but you become stronger as a result. And this is what you need!

If you want any advice or help, feel free to drop me a message or on this board.

Dw I am not going to sell anything to you. I just know what a dark place this condition put me in, and wish I had a bit more guidance from someone with inside knowledge.

Happy to help anybody.

Hope your all well.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm a med-student in Australia. 1st year student.

Its pretty awesome.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

Question for med-students: Is it really true that ad-coms discriminate against people who suffer from social anxiety? Is it really true that most will prefer the extroverted student with the 3.7 GPA with a lackluster MCAT score over the 4.0 student with a 34+ MCAT but may come off as a "robo-student"?


----------



## ready (Sep 2, 2009)

Mystical Introvert said:


> Question for med-students: Is it really true that ad-coms discriminate against people who suffer from social anxiety? Is it really true that most will prefer the extroverted student with the 3.7 GPA with a lackluster MCAT score over the 4.0 student with a 34+ MCAT but may come off as a "robo-student"?


Its an interview, fake it for like 30 mins. I don't think you can screw it up that much that they'd deny someone who consistently accomplished his goals over 4 or so years of undergrad. Just make sure you apply broadly, just in case...


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

ready said:


> Its an interview, fake it for like 30 mins. I don't think you can screw it up that much that they'd deny someone who consistently accomplished his goals over 4 or so years of undergrad. Just make sure you apply broadly, just in case...


I won't have a problem faking it, but I have heard rumors that they can pick up on these kind of stuff. I am not the type that would start a casual conversation with an individual who will eventually make a decision that will change your life, and I guess that is not the type they want.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My view is you should never let SA keep you from going for what you want. As others have pointed out, you still have time to decide. Pursue any volunteer or internship opportunities in the field and do your research. If you decide medical school is what you want, then go for it. Doctors need to possess several qualities to be successful, but outgoingness is not mandatory.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

If I had known what I know now, I would have never gone to medschool or chosen any applied health profession. Introversion along with SAD isn't a good mix for caring/health professions where you have a lot of patient contact and you need to take an active interest in people. I tried the full gammit. It was pointless. From dentistry to medicine to radiation technologist to pharmacist. All were and have been very difficult. If you happen to be naturally extroverted and concerned about people but for the SA getting in the way, then that might be a different story but I can't say. I don't know what it feels like being an extrovert (someone who gets stimulated by people).


----------



## caius timidus (Aug 19, 2010)

I would like to thank you (plural) for the responses.

I spent some time shadowing a physician and it doesn't seem so bad. The doctor-patient relationship seems very different from those of everyday "friendships". This physician made me talk to patients (my job would be to get them to list all their medications, and then the doctor would check it again with the patient) and listen to heart/lung sounds with a stethoscope. I thought it would be very difficult, but not so much. I seemed surprisingly confident (at least in the doctor's eyes). He thought I had a gift for calmness and detachment that he saw as positive. 

Anyways, I'll further consider medical school. Luckily, Chemistry major classes coincide exactly with pre-med requirements.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

If you excel in chemistry and want to work in the medical field. I suggest Forensic Toxicologist as a profession. It's in high demand and the pay is pretty good.


----------

